

Show HN: Jumpjet Preview - real time screensharing SDK for iOS and Android apps - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/51162005712/a-preview-of-jumpjet-real-time-screensharing-for-ios

======
kunle
Hey HN, Ayo from Hipmob here. We've been getting a lot of feedback from mobile
devs (some who are our customers and some not), expressing frustration at the
constant back and forth they have to engage in to get a good handle on whats
going on in their apps. The web has awesome tools for screensharing like
Firefly, Screenleap, Screenhero, Join.me and more. We decided to make one for
iOS and Android apps, that any developer could use to see what their customers
are doing (with permission of course).

Will be out in a few short weeks - would love any feedback in the comments, or
directly to me at ayo@hipmob.com.

------
endergen
This looks pretty sweet! Will you guys be adding visualizations of which
touches are currently occurring as well?

~~~
kunle
That's the plan. We want to make sure you can see the exact actions a user
takes (and the user can also see the exact actions the agent is taking).

We also plan to add an overlay so there's no confusion as to when your screen
is being viewed.

